# "Class not registered" error[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## cdrbond007 (May 9, 2009)

I made an offline website with html (for organizing pictures) that has worked fine with XP, but now that I upgraded to Vista I get an error message. When I click a link (which should open a folder on my computer with pictures), I get the message, "class not registered", and it does not open anything. It works fine with Firefox & Chrome, but for some reason doesn't want to work with IExplorer.

Internet Explorer 7
Windows Vista Home 64-bit


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: "Class not registered" error*

Welcome to TSF

Any other error messages? 

Check your pop-up blocker, it cold be stopping it from opening.


----------



## cdrbond007 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: "Class not registered" error*

No other messages, and no pop-up blocker.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I have moved this to the Web Design & Programming forum beings you mentioned HTML, its might be in the way that Vista reads HTML :4-dontkno


----------

